# Inter - Juve: 28 aprile 2018 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (22 Aprile 2018)

Inter - Juve, big match della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018. Partita decisiva per la lotta scudetto e per la volata Champions. Entrambe devono vincere per forza.

Inter - Juve si gioca sabato 28 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Juve in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui servizi online delle due emittenti

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2018)

Ormai siete irraggiungibili
quindi cercate di non fare cavolate..

poi alla fine in Champions ci vanno comunque Roma e Lazio


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2018)

Preparasse la partita come quella di Madrid. Anche se non vinceremo non mi importa, basta speculare sugli avversari.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2018)

Costretto a tifare Inter


----------



## sacchino (22 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Costretto a tifare Inter



Io tifo Milan e come seconda squadra quella che gioca contro la Juve, anche stavolta.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Io tifo Milan e come seconda squadra quella che gioca contro la Juve, anche stavolta.



Pure io,anche quella vs inter però


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Aprile 2018)

Spero che la juve li asfalti.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Aprile 2018)

La vedo nera per l'Inter


----------



## Black (23 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juve, big match della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018. Partita decisiva per la lotta scudetto e per la volata Champions. Entrambe devono vincere per forza.
> 
> Inter - Juve si gioca sabato 28 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



se fossi un tifoso dell'Inda (e per fortuna non lo sono) penserei a questa partita come ad una partita che finalmente può valere il risarcimento sul campo (come titoli l'hanno già avuto) per quel famoso mancato rigore del 1998. E' l'occasione per rifarsi sui ladri anche solo indirettamente e fargli perdere il campionato.

Non posso dire che tiferò Inda (non ci riesco proprio) ma potrei godere molto per una loro vittoria sabato


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2018)

Un bel pari e tutti contenti: Inter che perde il treno champions e Juve che perde lo scudetto

MAGARI


----------



## chicagousait (23 Aprile 2018)

Costretta a tifare Inter, che brutta fine


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Un bel pari e tutti contenti: Inter che perde il treno champions e Juve che perde lo scudetto
> 
> MAGARI



il pari sarebbe il risultato ideale. 

cmq non sono sicura che il napoli non perda punti in giro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il pari sarebbe il risultato ideale.
> 
> cmq non sono sicura che il napoli non perda punti in giro.



Ma io prego si scansino tutti...ma possibile che non siano tutti esasperati da 6 scudetti della juve?


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io prego si scansino tutti...ma possibile che non siano tutti esasperati da 6 scudetti della juve?



speriamo che il crotone sia già matematicamente salvo all'ultima giornata


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Aprile 2018)

Divano e pop corn


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2018)

partita indecifrabile
la JUve mi sembra a pezzi... l'Inter va a singhiozzo... 
Magari finisce X


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma io prego si scansino tutti...ma possibile che non siano tutti esasperati da 6 scudetti della juve?



Premetto che io non faccio questi ragionamenti, ma se vogliamo metterla su questo piano ci sono molte tifoserie che non farebbero proprio i salti di gioia a vedere il Napule vincere il campionato. Conosco molti romanisti e laziali nella mia zona che detestano il Napoli molto più della Juve e che preferiscono il settimo scudo di fila bianconero a quello napoletano (che gli consentirebbe di sorpassare la Lazio ed agganciare la Roma).


----------



## Goro (24 Aprile 2018)

Spalletti piazza il bus! Una bella X e siamo tutti contenti


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Aprile 2018)

comunque solo io trovo scandaloso che nemmeno in un campionato così combattuto (almeno per quel che riguarda la classifica) le due contendenti non possano giocare agli stessi orari almeno nelle ultime 4 giornate?

quanto mi manca il 98/99 quando Milan e Lazio giocarono le ultime 6-7 giornate TUTTE in contemporanea con i tifosi allo stadio tutti incollati alla radio!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Premetto che io non faccio questi ragionamenti, ma se vogliamo metterla su questo piano ci sono molte tifoserie che non farebbero proprio i salti di gioia a vedere il Napule vincere il campionato. Conosco molti romanisti e laziali nella mia zona che detestano il Napoli molto più della Juve e che preferiscono il settimo scudo di fila bianconero a quello napoletano (che gli consentirebbe di sorpassare la Lazio ed agganciare la Roma).



Mmm...anche questo è vero...
In effetti pure io preferirei 25 scudetti di fila vostri che uno interista...

Però non credevo alcuni avessero rivalità col Napoli...


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Aprile 2018)

se pareggiano .... il napoli vince lo scudetto e l'inter va molto probabilmente fuori dalla champions ...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Aprile 2018)

Il pareggio sarebbe il risultato migliore


----------



## Pit96 (24 Aprile 2018)

Pareggino?

Se proprio deve vincere qualcuno spero non la Juve


----------



## juventino (25 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mmm...anche questo è vero...
> In effetti pure io preferirei 25 scudetti di fila vostri che uno interista...
> 
> Però non credevo alcuni avessero rivalità col Napoli...



Siamo i più odiati in Italia, su questo non ci piove, ma il Napoli non gode sicuramente di grandi simpatie in giro per la penisola poiché i suoi tifosi in quanto a spacconeria ed arroganza hanno ben poco da invidiare al tipico juventino medio.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Juve, big match della terz'ultima giornata di Serie A 2017/2018. Partita decisiva per la lotta scudetto e per la volata Champions. Entrambe devono vincere per forza.
> 
> Inter - Juve si gioca sabato 28 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Siamo i più odiati in Italia, su questo non ci piove, ma il Napoli non gode sicuramente di grandi simpatie in giro per la penisola poiché i suoi tifosi in quanto a spacconeria ed arroganza hanno ben poco da invidiare al tipico juventino medio.



Quelli del napoli non vincono dalle guerre puniche, direi che ,calcisticamente parlando, sono sfigati.
A parte il fatto che stanno già festeggiando e, fino a prova contraria, sono ancora sotto in classifica.
Bah??!!


----------



## juventino (26 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quelli del napoli non vincono dalle guerre puniche, direi che ,calcisticamente parlando, sono sfigati.
> A parte il fatto che stanno già festeggiando e, fino a prova contraria, sono ancora sotto in classifica.
> Bah??!!



Eh, prova ad immaginare cosa succederebbe se vincessere davvero il campionato. Per non parlare dei mega peana dei media sul Napoli di Sarri come il Milan di Sacchi (da strapparsi le orecchie dalla disperazione, e lo dico io che non sono neanche milanista).


----------



## Pamparulez2 (26 Aprile 2018)

Spero la juve li distrugga


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2018)

0-3 Juve


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mmm...anche questo è vero...
> In effetti pure io preferirei 25 scudetti di fila vostri che uno interista...
> 
> Però non credevo alcuni avessero rivalità col Napoli...



Beh, pensa un po' che gioia per un romanista che per anni arriva secondo dietro la Juve e nell'anno che la Juve molla vince il Napoli...


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Aprile 2018)

Le ultimissime danno Dybala e Benatia fuori (si vocifera che sia intervenuto Buffon in queste scelte, soprattutto sul marocchino). Dovrebbero giocare manzukic e Rugani. Cuadrado confermato terzino.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2018)

Sinceramente non so che tifare. Vorrei che i gobbi perdessero lo scudetto, ma vorrei molto di più che l'Inter restasse fuori dalla Champions. Con lo zero a zero imho l'Inter alla fine la spunta, anche considerando il calendario ostico della Lazio e lo scontro finale.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

Vince la Juventus. Su calcio di rigore.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

*Ufficiali

INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; Cancelo, Skriniar, Miranda, D’Ambrosio; Vecino, Brozovic; Candreva, Rafinha, Perisic; Icardi.

JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Buffon; Cuadrado, Barzagli, Rugani, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Higuain, Mandzukic.*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; Cancelo, Skriniar, Miranda, D’Ambrosio; Vecino, Brozovic; Candreva, Rafinha, Perisic; Icardi.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Buffon; Cuadrado, Barzagli, Rugani, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Higuain, Mandzukic.*



Si decide lo scudetto e forse anche la lotta per la Champions


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Aprile 2018)

Stasera finisce 3-0 per la juve, segnatevelo.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; Cancelo, Skriniar, Miranda, D’Ambrosio; Vecino, Brozovic; Candreva, Rafinha, Perisic; Icardi.
> 
> JUVENTUS (4-3-3): Buffon; Cuadrado, Barzagli, Rugani, Alex Sandro; Khedira, Pjanic, Matuidi; Douglas Costa, Higuain, Mandzukic.*



Anche se la Rube non vincesse oggi, domani il Napoli con la possibilità di scavalcare andranno a perdere a Firenze.


----------



## kipstar (28 Aprile 2018)

non ho molte speranze per l'inter....
se la giuve non vince perde lo scudetto.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

fantastica coreografia dell'inter haha


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Gol juve. Costa.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

*Gran gol di Douglas Costa

1-0 Gobbi*


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

finita


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2018)

Finita e finito anche il campionato.


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Gran giocatore questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

questa inter non serve a niente
e noi non siamo neanche stati capaci di perdere contro il Napoli


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Aprile 2018)

Quanto e' forte Douglas Costa


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

vecino hahahahahaha


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Che fallo.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2018)

Finita. Prima il gol, ora l'espulsione e la juve vince il settimo scudetto consecutivo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Aprile 2018)

Espulso Vecino...

Inutili perdenti nerazzurri...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2018)

Ma che rosso è?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> questa inter non serve a niente
> e noi non siamo neanche stati capaci di perdere contro il Napoli



Si però loro magari evitavano di pareggiare a Sassuolo o perdere in casa con la Roma..


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2018)

Interisti inutili


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2018)

Per me è un rosso assurdo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2018)

Bene così questi cani non devono prendere i soldi della champions


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Per me è un rosso assurdo



É un rosso sacrosanto. Vecino da un pestone volontario a Mandzukic giá a terra. Magari nin voleva fargli male, ma solo fare lo st...zo . Ma rosso resta


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2018)

Nei momenti di difficoltà,ecco il 12 esimo


----------



## sette (28 Aprile 2018)

campionato indegno


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2018)

Non è fallo questo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2018)

Arbitraggio da ufficio indagini


----------



## Pit96 (28 Aprile 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É un rosso sacrosanto. Vecino da un pestone volontario a Mandzukic giá a terra. Magari nin voleva fargli male, ma solo fare lo st...zo . Ma rosso resta



Secondo me non è volontario e poi non affonda il colpo. Non è rosso per me


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2018)

Orsato scandaloso, due falli di Cuadrado (già ammonito) e Sandro, netti sull'uomo, neanche fischiati.
Sta orientando la partita. Io mi farei espellere, ma gli cambierei i connotati a sto indegno.


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2018)

Tifo per il pari


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Per me è un rosso assurdo



E' uno scontro di gioco, probabilmente Vecino non voleva far quell'entrata, ma assurdo non direi. Almeno a giudicare dalle immagini che ho visto io, il pestone sullo stinco mi è parso netto. Probabilmente non ci ha messo cattiveria, e per fortuna, altrimenti gli avrebbe potuto fare parecchio male. La pericolosità del gesto però per me resta.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

*2-0 Matuidi*


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Campionato finito


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

mah....


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

*Gol annullato*


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

scandaloso che non sia stato visto il fuorigioco


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2018)

Bergomi sembra Inter tv


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nei momenti di difficoltà,ecco il 12 esimo



E' sempre così. Però siamo noi che pensiamo male, è l'arbitro che è molto sensibile.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2018)

E' una farsa. Orsato non li stava neanche a sentire. Per fortuna è intervenuto il VAR: era troppo grossa. Espulsione dubbia, falli non fischiati e gli stava per mettere pure il fiocco sul pacco. E' malafede, purissima.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> E' una farsa. Orsato non li stava neanche a sentire. Per fortuna è intervenuto il VAR: era troppo grossa. Espulsione dubbia, falli non fischiati e gli stava per mettere pure il fiocco sul pacco. E' malafede, purissima.



Espulsione secondo me c'è, stupidissimo Vecino... ma anche Pjanic e Cuadrado hanno rischiato il secondo giallo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> E' uno scontro di gioco, probabilmente Vecino non voleva far quell'entrata, ma assurdo non direi. Almeno a giudicare dalle immagini che ho visto io, il pestone sullo stinco mi è parso netto. Probabilmente non ci ha messo cattiveria, e per fortuna, altrimenti gli avrebbe potuto fare parecchio male. La pericolosità del gesto però per me resta.



Guarda, non é che voglia la vittoria juve, chiaramente tifo per il pari, ma la palle é 1 metro e mezzo da dave Vecino con il piede pesta Mandzukic, chiaramente non va sulla palla e Mandzukic é a terra li davanti da quasi un secondo. Il fallo é volontario.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2018)

E comunque Cancelo fa ridere, gli erano scappati su quel palo giusto un minuto prima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> E' una farsa. Orsato non li stava neanche a sentire. Per fortuna è intervenuto il VAR: era troppo grossa. Espulsione dubbia, falli non fischiati e gli stava per mettere pure il fiocco sul pacco. E' malafede, purissima.



Gli errori grossi sono stati corretti da santa VAR, il,problema é che la giocata che deve cercare l’Inter é cercare di riequilibrare numericamente la situazione in campo facedo ammonire Cuadrado, Pjanic o Barzagli. Ma se Orsato non premia le giocate dei giocatori dell’Inter che li puntano per cercare i cartellino, la partita per l’Inter si fa dura.


----------



## cremone (28 Aprile 2018)

Il rosso secondo me ci sta ma dopo Orsato e' impazzito


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2018)

Rosso sacrosanto ragazzi. Cercate il video del fallo, c'è già su YouTube. Vecino manco prova a prendere la palla, ne ad evitare mandzukic. Va diretto sullo stinco del calciatore juventino dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

ma levate sto candreva per piacere


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

Gol Icardi


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2018)

Icardi!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

E noi in 11 vs 10 col Benvento non segnavamo manco giocando una settimana


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Ma non potrebbero implodere tutte e due?


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

quanto odio sti ladri


----------



## Kaw (28 Aprile 2018)

Vabè dai questa è una ladrata


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

adesso domina l'inter poi ovviamente il golletto lo faranno i gobbi


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Aprile 2018)

Ma Pjanic ha l’immunità al rosso?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Aprile 2018)

Come ha fatto a non dare il secondo giallo a pjanic? Questa si che è una cosa da ufficio inchieste.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Ch'asino sto Higuain


----------



## Aron (28 Aprile 2018)

Solito arbitraggio


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

*Autogol Barzagli

2-1 Melme*


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile inter in vantaggio


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Peggio di così...


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> adesso domina l'inter poi ovviamente il golletto lo faranno i gobbi


c.v.d. ha segnato barzagli


----------



## 7vinte (28 Aprile 2018)

Grande Barzagli


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

Quanto scommettiamo che il Napoli domani perde


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2018)

Sti maledetti arrivano quarti


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto scommettiamo che il Napoli domani perde



Ne sarebbero capacissimi


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sti maledetti arrivano quarti



A sto punto è meglio magari ci diamo una svegliata


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Da scommettere che sarà Juve scudo e Inter champions, maledetti tutti..


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2018)

Il Napoli questo scudetto lo può solo perdere. Se questa la perde come sta accadendo, la Juve avrà una seria demotivazione psicologica.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Aprile 2018)

Suicidio juve e inter quarta... brrrr


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quanto scommettiamo che il Napoli domani perde



pur di non farlo vincere ai gobbi, la fiorentina si scansa


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Da scommettere che sarà Juve scudo e Inter champions, maledetti tutti..


Sicuro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Aprile 2018)

Allegri riuscirà nell'impresa di far vincere lo scudetto al Napule


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2018)

I ladri ogni volta che escono dalla CL svalvolano completamente


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

cosa si mangiano ste melme


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2018)

Che cesso la bernarda


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Che cesso la bernarda



Scarsissimo

Roba da Florentia Viola


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Scarsissimo
> 
> Roba da Florentia Viola



I soliti "fenomeni" di provinvia tipo Berardi


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Ch'asini


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

maledetto grassone


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

ma cosa fa spalletti


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

Lo avessimo preso noi Spalletti e dato i 250 mln altro che l'altra faccia di pirla di ex Siviglia


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Gli allenatori che fanno sti cambi superdifensivi andrebbero fustigati. Spero segni la juve.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lo avessimo preso noi Spalletti e dato i 250 mln altro che l'altra faccia di pirla di ex Siviglia



Ormai è l'ex Babbeo di Siviglia


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

Ecco lì con i cambi difensivi


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Ecco gli sta bene a Spalletti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2018)

E te pareva


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

Si ciao core


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

*Quadrato 2-2*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2018)

Speriamo che almeno non la vincano.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Aprile 2018)

Il pareggio è il risultato perfetto.. speriamo resista


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2018)

che genio spalletti.


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Eccallà


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

*3-2 Higuain*


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2018)

Giusto così quando si fanno i cambi difensivi chiudendosi in difesa a subire


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

maledetto spalletti


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Aprile 2018)

se vabbe ciao core


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Spalletti altro pirla.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Domani il Napulello gira gira perde


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

Ma possibile che questi vada tutto bene


----------



## Kaw (28 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2018)

Pelatone maledetto


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2018)

Te pareva...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2018)

E' incredibile davvero incredibile a loro gira tutto bene non ne possibile


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2018)

Finita


----------



## hiei87 (28 Aprile 2018)

Campionato finito. Domani il Napoli perde. Mai vista una squadra così fortunata, anche se stupisce la fame che dimostrano ancora, dopo 6 scudetti consecutivi.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che questi vada tutto bene



Sono programmati per vincere.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma possibile che questi vada tutto bene


Appunto! E pensare che l'inter stava facendo 3-1.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Aprile 2018)

Vedere gli interisti così è sempre bello.


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2018)

a napoli si staranno suicidando


----------



## meteoras1982 (28 Aprile 2018)

Ma cavolo ma non siete contenti io godo a morte che L'Inter perde e non si qualifica per la Champions!!!! Troppo felice!!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Aprile 2018)

Siamo nel 2018 e ancora gli allenatori fanno sti cambi. Che poi succede sempre così 9 volte su 10. Eppure non c'è verso, sembra che si ricordino dell'unica volta che va bene, non delle nove dove non va


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2018)

Domani il Napoli perde


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2018)

L'Inda era in dieci dal 10 del primo tempo. Non poteva reggere l'assedio.


----------



## Kaw (28 Aprile 2018)

Immagino il Napoli che stava guardando la partita, domani perdono


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2018)

Festival degli allenatori sopravvalutati. Scandalosi sia Allegri che Spalletti


----------



## alcyppa (28 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono programmati per vincere.



No, è che semplicemente più infame sei meglio ti gira.


Comunque l'ha persa spalletti questa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Siamo nel 2018 e ancora gli allenatori fanno sti cambi. Che poi succede sempre così 9 volte su 10. Eppure non c'è verso, sembra che si ricordino dell'unica volta che va bene, non delle nove dove non va



Un po' come noi quando facciamo giocare Zapata e Montolivo


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2018)

Pjanic andava espulso. Gliel'ha regalata Orsato nel primo tempo.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Io godo per la sconfitta di queste bestie. Tanto i gobbi, uno scudetto in più, uno in meno. Capirai...

Però credo che la Lazietta alla fine scoppierà-


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> No, è che semplicemente più infame sei meglio ti gira.
> 
> 
> Comunque l'ha persa spalletti questa.



Cambi inconcepibili, la gestisce alla grande se non toglie Icardi e mette quell'ameba di Santon


----------



## chicagousait (28 Aprile 2018)

Domani il Napoli perde. Sicuro


----------



## sacchino (28 Aprile 2018)

Spalletti un *******, come c..zo si fa a togliere il più forte.


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

Inutile, a parte che sono i più forti e anche i più aiutati, ma hanno una cattiveria dopo l'ennesimo scudetto che fa paura. E sono sempre stati così è la loro storia.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

*Finita 3-2 Juve*


----------



## Anguus (28 Aprile 2018)

Mi infastidisce più l'Inter in Champions che la Juve prima.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Aprile 2018)

Godo troppo per questi viscidi infami schifosi


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Aprile 2018)

il Napoli ma nemmeno con le congiunzioni degli astri


----------



## malos (28 Aprile 2018)

L'ha persa quel pirlone di Spalletti, nel 2018 fare un cambio del genere è criminale.


----------



## Zenos (28 Aprile 2018)

Date lo scudetto ad Orsato.ha falsato un campionato.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Aprile 2018)

Partita condizionata da Orsato.
Cancelo un ******* sul gol.
Difesa inguardabile sul gol di Higuain.
L'Inter pianga se stessa, per il gioco con il pallone.
Per quello senza, gli amici in giallo ci sono sempre.
Avrei voluto vederla a uomini pari come finiva.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2018)

Io credo che avrebbero vinto comunque, a prescindere dal cambio.

Le melme erano scoppiate mentre questi gobbacci hanno una cattiveria che se solo ne avessimo un millesimo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Aprile 2018)

Autogol clamoroso di Spalleti.

Pero fa proprio schifo che ogni volta che c'e una partita importante, la Juve gioca in 14.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2018)

Partita persa da Spalletti con un cambio *scellerato*.
Ed il Napoli domani non vince.


----------



## Kutuzov (28 Aprile 2018)

Il pareggio sarebbe stato fantastico. Il Napoli domani va a finire che crolla.


----------



## Kaw (28 Aprile 2018)

Ma Handanovic sul tiro di Cuadrado cosa stava guardando?


----------



## 1972 (28 Aprile 2018)

il portiere degli sfigati e' finto!!!!


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che avrebbero vinto comunque, a prescindere dal cambio.
> 
> Le melme erano scoppiate mentre questi gobbacci hanno una cattiveria che se solo ne avessimo un millesimo...




Scusa, ma la cosa che mi da più fastidio sono queste frasi.

Questo è semplicemente CULO, purissima fortuna. Con l’uomo in più prendono 2 goal e parlate di cattiveria

La Juve quest’anno ha un culo clamoroso.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma la cosa che mi da più fastidio sono queste frasi.
> 
> Questo è semplicemente CULO, purissima fortuna. Con l’uomo in più prendono 2 goal e parlate di cattiveria
> 
> La Juve quest’anno ha un culo clamoroso.



.


----------



## sacchino (28 Aprile 2018)

Lo dico da anni Milan, Inter, Napoli e Roma tutte le volte che giocano contro la Rubentus hanno problemi con l'arbitraggio.
Ma cosa c..zo aspettano a mandare in campo i primavera?, poi a fine anno si fa una torneo stile playoff tra loro 4 e si assegna un premio.


----------



## Snake (28 Aprile 2018)

praticamente Milan e Inter hanno consegnato lo scudetto alla Juve


----------



## davidelynch (28 Aprile 2018)

Con Spalletti si va in champions


----------



## MGP (28 Aprile 2018)

non so cosa vedete voi ma io ho vista una juve che non gioca niente e ha vinto contro un inter piu scarso di crotone ma in 10 uomini in campo.
allegri deve essere essonerato al piu presto possibile


----------



## Raryof (28 Aprile 2018)

Occasione buttata per l'Inter, se non vanno in Champions quest'anno come faranno l'anno prossimo se noi non stecchiamo l'annata?
Una stagione senza coppe contro Lazio e Roma ondivaghe, un Milan lontano 18 punti a dicembre, una partenza sprint e inattesa, BOH.


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io godo per la sconfitta di queste bestie. Tanto i gobbi, uno scudetto in più, uno in meno. Capirai...
> 
> Però credo che la Lazietta alla fine scoppierà-



.


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile, pazzesco, incredibile. Ancora faccio fatica a credere che l’abbiamo sfangata, ma Spalletti ci ha dato un aiutone clamoroso e macroscopico.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Aprile 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Lo dico da anni Milan, Inter, Napoli e Roma tutte le volte che giocano contro la Rubentus hanno problemi con l'arbitraggio.
> Ma cosa c..zo aspettano a mandare in campo i primavera?, poi a fine anno si fa una torneo stile playoff tra loro 4 e si assegna un premio.



É un’esagerazione. L’unica decisione discutibile rilevante é il mancato secondo giallo a Pjanic nell’entrata su Rafinha nel secondo tempo.
La realtá é che la partita é stata decisa dalla follia di Vecino che costringe i compagni a spomparsi per supplire all’inferioritá, ma nel finale non ne avevano proprio piú.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Aprile 2018)

Sono fiero della SQUADRA. La juve ringrazi l’arbitro e Spalletti. Cambi da CAGASOTTO


----------



## koti (28 Aprile 2018)

Quando l'Inter perde è sempre bello.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Aprile 2018)

Beh, anche noi sappiamo cosa vuol dire perdere all'ultimo secondo e giocando molto meglio di oggi. Comunque un grazie sentito a Spalletti per i cambi, specialmente quello di Icardi...Da sportivo: non meritavamo di vincere e forse neanche di pareggiare.


----------



## Dell'erba (28 Aprile 2018)

Vi prego guardatevi la foto della gamba di mandzukic a nell'intervallo. Taglio profondissimo, fallo a fare male. Rosso, non clamoroso, ma parlare di furto e' giusto perché c'è la Juve.
Pjanic poteva essere espulso, anche se la prima generosa.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Aprile 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Vi prego guardatevi la foto della gamba di mandzukic a nell'intervallo. Taglio profondissimo, fallo a fare male. Rosso, non clamoroso, ma parlare di furto e' giusto perché c'è la Juve.
> Pjanic poteva essere espulso, anche se la prima generosa.


Tralasciamo il discorso che la VAR non andava utilizzata ma tant’e...mi spieghi come, se utilizzi un metro di giudizio per cui arancione = rosso, abbia potuto PJANIC finire la partita?


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia che scandalo. Partita da ufficio inchieste.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Incredibile, pazzesco, incredibile. Ancora faccio fatica a credere che l’abbiamo sfangata, ma Spalletti ci ha dato un aiutone clamoroso e macroscopico.



Ringrazia Osato anche


----------



## koti (29 Aprile 2018)

Comunque che vergogna Bergomi, oggi si è superato. Credo il commento tecnico più fazioso che abbia mai sentito.


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Vi prego guardatevi la foto della gamba di mandzukic a nell'intervallo. Taglio profondissimo, fallo a fare male. Rosso, non clamoroso, ma parlare di furto e' giusto perché c'è la Juve.
> Pjanic poteva essere espulso, anche se la prima generosa.



Espulsione di Vecino ci sta tutta, che pijanic abbia finito la partita è scandaloso invece. Due volte andava espulso.


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ringrazia Osato anche



L’unico errore (molto grave) di Orsato è stato il non aver buttato fuori Pjanic, l’espulsione di Vecino era sacrosanta tanto quanto quella che avrebbe meritato il bosniaco.
Aldilà di questo io credo che l’Inter possa solo prendersela con se stessa e con Spalletti per quel cambio folle perché fino all’autogol di Skriniar aveva il completo controllo del campo sebbene fosse in inferiorità numerica.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’unico errore (molto grave) di Orsato è stato il non aver buttato fuori Pjanic, l’espulsione di Vecino era sacrosanta tanto quanto quella che avrebbe meritato il bosniaco.
> Aldilà di questo io credo che l’Inter possa solo prendersela con se stessa e con Spalletti per quel cambio folle perché fino all’autogol di Skriniar aveva il completo controllo del campo sebbene fosse in inferiorità numerica.



vabbè si ovvio, la mia era una provocazione. Però oggi avete fatto una partita orrenda, c'è da vergognarsi. Allegri che cosa ha combinato!! in 11 vs 10 dal 12 minuto del primo tempo, e ti fai rimontare e vai pure sotto. Si dovrebbe nascondere acciughina. La sua fortuna è stata Orsato nel non espellere Pjanic (dai questa è scandalosa), e Spalletti che si suicida con Santon, roba da cineteca.


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vabbè si ovvio, la mia era una provocazione. Però oggi avete fatto una partita orrenda, c'è da vergognarsi. Allegri che cosa ha combinato!! in 11 vs 10 dal 12 minuto del primo tempo, e ti fai rimontare e vai pure sotto. Si dovrebbe nascondere acciughina. La sua fortuna è stata Orsato nel non espellere Pjanic (dai questa è scandalosa), e Spalletti che si suicida con Santon, roba da cineteca.



Si dopo oggi mi sono convinto anch’io che è arrivato il momento di separarsi da Max. Lo stimo moltissimo come allenatore e non lo dimenticherò mai, ma è evidente che ha dato tutto quello che poteva dare da noi. E credo che anche la società la pensi così.


----------



## Dell'erba (29 Aprile 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Tralasciamo il discorso che la VAR non andava utilizzata ma tant’e...mi spieghi come, se utilizzi un metro di giudizio per cui arancione = rosso, abbia potuto PJANIC finire la partita?



Infatti l'ho scritto che ci poteva stare.


Ma il fallo da ultimo uomo di skriniar alla fine su higuain? Che non ha dato nulla? 

Ininfluente per la parta, influente per la corsa champions perché perdeva una pedina importante.


----------



## Dell'erba (29 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vabbè si ovvio, la mia era una provocazione. Però oggi avete fatto una partita orrenda, c'è da vergognarsi. Allegri che cosa ha combinato!! in 11 vs 10 dal 12 minuto del primo tempo, e ti fai rimontare e vai pure sotto. Si dovrebbe nascondere acciughina. La sua fortuna è stata Orsato nel non espellere Pjanic (dai questa è scandalosa), e Spalletti che si suicida con Santon, roba da cineteca.



A fine anno penso sia scontata la separazione ormai.


----------



## vota DC (29 Aprile 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> non so cosa vedete voi ma io ho vista una juve che non gioca niente e ha vinto contro un inter piu scarso di crotone ma in 10 uomini in campo.
> allegri deve essere essonerato al piu presto possibile



Per essere il campionato di una nazionale che neanche è entrata nel mondiale il livello è adeguato.


----------



## Asso_86 (29 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> vabbè si ovvio, la mia era una provocazione. Però oggi avete fatto una partita orrenda, c'è da vergognarsi. Allegri che cosa ha combinato!! in 11 vs 10 dal 12 minuto del primo tempo, e ti fai rimontare e vai pure sotto. Si dovrebbe nascondere acciughina. La sua fortuna è stata Orsato nel non espellere Pjanic (dai questa è scandalosa), e Spalletti che si suicida con Santon, roba da cineteca.



L’ambiente Juve va disintossicato dalla presenza di Allegri.

Uno dei peggiori allenatori mai visti


----------



## Asso_86 (29 Aprile 2018)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Tralasciamo il discorso che la VAR non andava utilizzata ma tant’e...mi spieghi come, se utilizzi un metro di giudizio per cui arancione = rosso, abbia potuto PJANIC finire la partita?



Pjanic ha rischiato l’ammonizione. Vecino rosso diretto (giustamente).

Parlare di partita falsata fa sorridere, la verità è che Spalletti si è suicidato


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Aprile 2018)

Ma di cosa parliamo? Arbitraggio vergognoso. Fa male ammetterlo ma siamo innamorati di un gioco in cui se la juve non vince per merito. viene aiutata a vincere dal sistema. Tanto si lamenta una squadra alla volta... e il tempo risolve tutto. Scandaloso.

Gli errori di spalletti sono secondari rispetto a questo scempio diretto da Orsato. Col var!!!


----------



## Asso_86 (29 Aprile 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa parliamo? Arbitraggio vergognoso. Fa male ammetterlo ma siamo innamorati di un gioco in cui se la juve non vince per merito. viene aiutata a vincere dal sistema. Tanto si lamenta una squadra alla volta... e il tempo risolve tutto. Scandaloso.
> 
> Gli errori di spalletti sono secondari rispetto a questo scempio diretto da Orsato. Col var!!!



Pjanic era da espulsione, ma a parti invertite se ne sarebbe parlato molto meno.


----------



## BELOUFA (29 Aprile 2018)

Si può dire tutto ma la realtà è che ieri in 10vs10 la juve la partita la perde e anche male.
Cone sempre


----------



## BELOUFA (29 Aprile 2018)

Si può dire tutto ma la realtà è che ieri in 10vs10 la juve la partita la perde e anche male.
Come accade sempre in italia non c'è equità nei confronti della juve la seconda ammonizione non data a pjanic puo essere solo malafede perchè tutte le altre, anche meno clamorose, le ha viste.
Orsato ha fatto vincere la juve ieri.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2018)

La partita di ieri fa capire perché la Juve vince in Italia ed invece in Europa fa pena: nelle coppe mai avrebbe finito la partita in 11, come accadde a Dybala contro il Real, ieri un arbitro meno sensibile avrebbe cacciato sicuramente Pjanic. Inoltre espellere un giocatore dopo 15 minuti è un segnale che si vuole indirizzare la partita in un certo modo. Sono strasicuro che a parti invertite non ci sarebbe stata nessuna espulsione.

Inoltre non capisco chi ieri tifava Juve: se i ladri avessero perso lo spogliatoio sarebbe saltato definitivamente in aria, con Allegri, già mezzo sfiduciato dal gruppo, che sarebbe stato definitivamente sfanculato, pregiudicando fortemente il finale di stagione della banda bassotti, dandoci molte speranze per la finale della CI. 

Immagino quante gliene avrebbero detto se avesse perso una partita giocata per oltre 70 minuti in 10 vs 11. Invece questa loro vittoria, ahinoi, penso che ci costerà un trofeo: se i gobbi perdevano avevamo grandi chances di vincere, così invece la vedo quasi impossibile, l'unica speranza risiede nella costante idiosincrasia della Juve a vincere le partite secche.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2018)

-Il gol di Costa era da annullare perche, come si e' visto dal replay con la lente d'ingrandimento, Matuidi tocca leggermente il pallone, quindi Costa era cosi' in fuorigioco e la VAR doveva segnalarlo.

-L'espulsione di Vecino esagerata. Lui non guarda mai il giocatore della Juve ma va alla ricerca del pallone, poi in ritardo fa quella entrata ma non c'era da parte sua quell'intenzione di andar a far male l'avversario. Per me era giusto il giallo dato inizialmente. 

-Pjanic doveva essere espulso.

-Per me c'era il rigore per Dybala nel secondo tempo, Miranda lo butta giu'.

-Skriniar doveva essere espulso.


Insomma, arbitro,assistenti e VAR, 'cccezionali. 
Speravo nel pareggio pero' vedere gli interisti e Icardi piangere non mi e' dispiaciuto.


----------



## Dell'erba (29 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> -Il gol di Costa era da annullare perche, come si e' visto dal replay con la lente d'ingrandimento, Matuidi tocca leggermente il pallone, quindi Costa era cosi' in fuorigioco e la VAR doveva segnalarlo.
> 
> -L'espulsione di Vecino esagerata. Lui non guarda mai il giocatore della Juve ma va alla ricerca del pallone, poi in ritardo fa quella entrata ma non c'era da parte sua quell'intenzione di andar a far male l'avversario. Per me era giusto il giallo dato inizialmente.
> 
> ...



il tocco di matuidi dispiace, ma l'hai visto solo tu nel globo.


----------



## Dell'erba (29 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La partita di ieri fa capire perché la Juve vince in Italia ed invece in Europa fa pena: nelle coppe mai avrebbe finito la partita in 11, come accadde a Dybala contro il Real, ieri un arbitro meno sensibile avrebbe cacciato sicuramente Pjanic. Inoltre espellere un giocatore dopo 15 minuti è un segnale che si vuole indirizzare la partita in un certo modo. Sono strasicuro che a parti invertite non ci sarebbe stata nessuna espulsione.
> 
> Inoltre non capisco chi ieri tifava Juve: se i ladri avessero perso lo spogliatoio sarebbe saltato definitivamente in aria, con Allegri, già mezzo sfiduciato dal gruppo, che sarebbe stato definitivamente sfanculato, pregiudicando fortemente il finale di stagione della banda bassotti, dandoci molte speranze per la finale della CI.
> 
> Immagino quante gliene avrebbero detto se avesse perso una partita giocata per oltre 70 minuti in 10 vs 11. Invece questa loro vittoria, ahinoi, penso che ci costerà un trofeo: se i gobbi perdevano avevamo grandi chances di vincere, così invece la vedo quasi impossibile, l'unica speranza risiede nella costante idiosincrasia della Juve a vincere le partite secche.



Gli ultimi anni dimostrano esattamente il contrario, tra non vincere la CL e fare pena in Europa c'è un abisso, al solito assenza di mezze misure quando si parla di Juventus.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2018)

Purtroppo allegri nemmeno lo concepisce il gioco e nel post gara su sky ha sbroccato di brutto contro i giornalisti in studio su questo tema, come su schemi e moduli.
Non c'è uno straccio di idea ma ci si affida solo ai campioni : si porta palla negli ultimi 20 metri e poi si spera nella giocata.
Come si fa a giocare in superiorità numerica, in vantaggio nel punteggio e non essere capaci di dettare i ritmi della gara da padroni del campo e del gioco??


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> il tocco di matuidi dispiace, ma l'hai visto solo tu nel globo.



Rivedendo il replay stamattina per me il pallone tocca leggermente la maglia di Matuidi.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi anni dimostrano esattamente il contrario, tra non vincere la CL e fare pena in Europa c'è un abisso, al solito assenza di mezze misure quando si parla di Juventus.



Una squadra che non vince un trofeo fuori dall'Italia da 22 anni prendendo sberle nelle finali per me fa pena. 

In questi 22 anni la Juve ha vinto più di 10 scudetti e nessuna coppa europea, un record negativo che non è eguagliato da nessuna squadra dei grandi campionati europei. Tutte le plurivincitrici di scudetti nei grandi campionati in questi 22 anni hanno portato a casa almeno un trofeo europeo: l'unica a non riuscirci è la Juve, per me questo è fare pena.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2018)

Il ciclo di Allegri alla Juventus è palesemente finito

ma sarebbe straordinario il contrario eh

certo fa sorridere leggere a cosa ci si appiglia per criticare un allenatore al suo quarto scudetto consecutivo e quinto in generale con quattro coppe italia

stai a vedere che è colpa di Allegri se barzagli se la butta dentro da solo


----------



## Asso_86 (29 Aprile 2018)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Si può dire tutto ma la realtà è che ieri in 10vs10 la juve la partita la perde e anche male.
> Cone sempre



Be certo hai la sfera di cristallo.

Erano andati sul 1-2 in 10, la partita l’ha persa Spalletti


----------



## Asso_86 (29 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La partita di ieri fa capire perché la Juve vince in Italia ed invece in Europa fa pena: nelle coppe mai avrebbe finito la partita in 11, come accadde a Dybala contro il Real, ieri un arbitro meno sensibile avrebbe cacciato sicuramente Pjanic. Inoltre espellere un giocatore dopo 15 minuti è un segnale che si vuole indirizzare la partita in un certo modo. Sono strasicuro che a parti invertite non ci sarebbe stata nessuna espulsione.
> 
> Inoltre non capisco chi ieri tifava Juve: se i ladri avessero perso lo spogliatoio sarebbe saltato definitivamente in aria, con Allegri, già mezzo sfiduciato dal gruppo, che sarebbe stato definitivamente sfanculato, pregiudicando fortemente il finale di stagione della banda bassotti, dandoci molte speranze per la finale della CI.
> 
> Immagino quante gliene avrebbero detto se avesse perso una partita giocata per oltre 70 minuti in 10 vs 11. Invece questa loro vittoria, ahinoi, penso che ci costerà un trofeo: se i gobbi perdevano avevamo grandi chances di vincere, così invece la vedo quasi impossibile, l'unica speranza risiede nella costante idiosincrasia della Juve a vincere le partite secche.



Eccerto, la Juve “fa pena in Europa”: 2 finali in 3 anni, ai quarti stavamo facendo l’impresa al Bernabeu, unica squadra ad eliminare il Real negli ultimi 5 anni.

Ma la Juve in Europa fa pena


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Be certo hai la sfera di cristallo.
> 
> Erano andati sul 1-2 in 10, la partita l’ha persa Spalletti



Allegri ha dimostrato (finalmente ) coraggio schierando cuadrado terzino ma , dopo aver trovato il gol ed essersi ritrovati pure in superiorità numerica, un ritocchino in quella zona andava fatto perchè l'inter sfondava solo nel duello perisic-cuadrado.
C'è da dire che poi cuadrado ti pareggia la partita con un taglio da terzino e tutto si riequilibria : il calcio da , il calcio toglie.
A queste juve manca un possesso palla di qualità però perchè manca qualcosa in mediana.
Per il resto avete qualità da vertici europei.
Francamente non è gente come matuidi che vi innalza il livello.


----------



## Dell'erba (29 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Una squadra che non vince un trofeo fuori dall'Italia da 22 anni prendendo sberle nelle finali per me fa pena.
> 
> In questi 22 anni la Juve ha vinto più di 10 scudetti e nessuna coppa europea, un record negativo che non è eguagliato da nessuna squadra dei grandi campionati europei. Tutte le plurivincitrici di scudetti nei grandi campionati in questi 22 anni hanno portato a casa almeno un trofeo europeo: l'unica a non riuscirci è la Juve, per me questo è fare pena.



22 anni di cui in mezzo calciopoli, serie B e ricostruzione. 

Comunque appunto, PER TE.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Eccerto, la Juve “fa pena in Europa”: 2 finali in 3 anni, ai quarti stavamo facendo l’impresa al Bernabeu, unica squadra ad eliminare il Real negli ultimi 5 anni.
> 
> Ma la Juve in Europa fa pena



In Europa conta vincere, tutto il resto ha poca importanza, altrimenti dovreste inserire nella maglia la patch con il numero delle finali disputate, peccato che invece per i cattivoni della UEFA si debba mettere quella col numero delle finali vinte


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> 22 anni di cui in mezzo calciopoli, serie B e ricostruzione.
> 
> Comunque appunto, PER TE.




Non per me, ma per la matematica.


----------



## Dell'erba (29 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In Europa conta vincere, tutto il resto ha poca importanza, altrimenti dovreste inserire nella maglia la patch con il numero delle finali disputate, peccato che invece per i cattivoni della UEFA si debba mettere quella col numero delle finali vinte



Quindi negli ultimi 5 anni il Napoli in Europa vale tanto quanto la Juve, anche se non sa cos'è una finale?

Ovvioche conta vincere, ma dire che in Italia non vale nulla e fa pena è mero anti juventinismo.

Comunque siamo ti basta così


----------



## sette (29 Aprile 2018)

il VAR Valeri ha un cuore di panna


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Quindi negli ultimi 5 anni il Napoli in Europa vale tanto quanto la Juve, anche se non sa cos'è una finale?
> 
> Ovvioche conta vincere, ma dire che in Italia non vale nulla e fa pena è mero anti juventinismo.
> 
> Comunque siamo ti basta così



Sono cose diverse: non mi pare che il Napoli o la Roma abbiano mai detto che il loro obiettivo era vincere la CL, hanno un'altra dimensione, per loro già arrivare ai quarti è una vittoria.

Una squadra che invece punta a vincere e non lo fa per me fallisce, come fallì il Milan quando perse col Marsiglia e con l'Ajax o quando uscì col Depor e col Barça o perse a Istambul. Nessun milanista si è mai vantato di aver disputato quelle finali perse, ma giustamente vengono trattate come debacle, ergo come fallimenti.


----------



## Asso_86 (29 Aprile 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allegri ha dimostrato (finalmente ) coraggio schierando cuadrado terzino ma , dopo aver trovato il gol ed essersi ritrovati pure in superiorità numerica, un ritocchino in quella zona andava fatto perchè l'inter sfondava solo nel duello perisic-cuadrado.
> C'è da dire che poi cuadrado ti pareggia la partita con un taglio da terzino e tutto si riequilibria : il calcio da , il calcio toglie.
> A queste juve manca un possesso palla di qualità però perchè manca qualcosa in mediana.
> Per il resto avete qualità da vertici europei.
> Francamente non è gente come matuidi che vi innalza il livello.



Su Allegri con me sfondi un portone, quindi...

Anche a centrocampo manca qualcosa, specialmente rispetto al passato. Solo Pjanic ha qualità eccelsa


----------



## Asso_86 (29 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In Europa conta vincere, tutto il resto ha poca importanza, altrimenti dovreste inserire nella maglia la patch con il numero delle finali disputate, peccato che invece per i cattivoni della UEFA si debba mettere quella col numero delle finali vinte




Tra il “vincere” e il “fare pena” ci sono una marea di gradi intermedi.

La Juve in Europa è competitiva, stacce


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Aprile 2018)

Ero curioso di vedere Allegri nella posizione di chi deve attaccare e non più gestire. Mi ha sorpreso con la trovata di Cuadrado terzino, che in qualche modo ha pagato bene, ma dopo il vantaggio si è chiuso troppo come al solito. Stava facendo davvero un papocchio inenarrabile, quello di farsi rimontare e battere in superiorità numerica, poi Spalletti ha deciso di far vedere perché non ha mai vinto niente di importante in carriera con quei cambi sciagurati. Insomma il miglior Spalletti è peggio del peggior Allegri, per dire quale abisso separa questi due allenatori. Comunque occhio che se il Napoli vince stasera non è chiuso niente, la Juve non l'ho vista per niente bene nemmeno ieri.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Tra il “vincere” e il “fare pena” ci sono una marea di gradi intermedi.
> 
> La Juve in Europa è competitiva, stacce




Per me in Europa non vincere equivale a fare pena o a fallire. Alla fine contano i trofei, non le finali o le semifinali disputate o "l'essere competitivi". Come ho già detto solo gli Juventini si vantano della competitività e delle finali perse; i tifosi delle altre squadre giustamente evitano di autocelebrarsi dopo aver preso sberle in finale: ad es. non mi pare che i tifosi dell'Atletico Madrid si vantino delle finali perse col Real.

Che poi per me è meglio essere competitivi solo un anno e vincere (come è successo all'Inter e al Porto), piuttosto che essere competitivi per molti anni per poi non vincere nulla, come è appunto successo alla Juve o all'Atletico.

Ovviamente l'ideale sarebbe essere competitivi e vincere per più anni, come è successo al Real, al Barça ed allo United, ed in illo tempore anche al Milan.


----------

